# What the?????? Makita cordless miter saw?



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Closer to 30 lbs


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

It's exactly 23 pounds with out the steel extensions. I wouldn't take a dewalt 12 slide bar if some one gave it to me. Radial arm saws are dead. If you kept it in a shop and never moved it great.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I weighed mine before I pulled the extensions. I've been telling guys how light this saw is for a while. Now I can tell them 23 instead of 30!! Thanks Detroit!


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

How about a Makita 24V Miter?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Makita-24V-BLS7...=230573080409&ps=63&clkid=6538481159063138505

Steve


----------



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

stp57 said:


> How about a Makita 24V Miter?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Makita-24V-BLS712-7-1-2-Pole-Slide-Compound-Miter-Saw_W0QQitemZ170590020908QQcategoryZ20787QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D230573080409%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6538481159063138505
> 
> Steve


I bought this same saw on craigslist, never used, for $200 last year. There are plenty of uses for a cordless miter saw. It works great on small commercial jobs when you can make a few cuts from the trailer. 

In the time it takes for someone to carry a corded saw, a cord, find a plug, unwind the cord, plug it in, cut, windup the cord, sweep up, load back up....... I've already cut, installed and left.


----------



## jonbuilder (Apr 22, 2011)

i like what i see there, nice mate


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> Yep they have a lxt charger for vehicle use. I'm sure they don't sell many as lots of trucks now come with 120v outlets and many people people add after market inverters.


Using the regular 120v MAkita charger of an inverter voids the warranty!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

wireless said:


> Using the regular 120v MAkita charger of an inverter voids the warranty!


 
How would they even know even if you did have a problem?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

i never thought about this, makes sense its just a skill saw on a slider and fence.


----------

